# GMOS-044 problem



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just recently put in the metra wiring harness, GMOS-044 with my aftermarket double din pioneer touch screen. I am just wondering why my LCD screen on the car that gives me the time, date, and degrees does not come on. All my controls work such as the heater knob, temperature nob and such but when I change those, the screen that usually shows the change does not even turn on. Im not sure If I need to update the firmware on my double din head unit or if there is a wire I need to connect that I did not for the wiring harness to allow the stock screen to work?

any advice or pics on what I need to do would be great.

Thank you in advance.

-BEAMER


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

i completely forget but i belive its a series of buttons you have to press for that screen to change time etc. i know its mentioned on a thread in here somewhere. i know i had tried to make it work when i had it installed in my cruze but i didnt have my aftermarket hu in the car long enough to figure it out completely. i think on the instruction sheet of the gmos-044 it says what to do for it.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

DEAR GOD YOU MEAN YOU CAN MAKE IT ACTUALLY SAY THE CORRECT DATE AND TIME WITH AN AFTERMARKET HEAD UNIT?! OMG please tell me it is annoying the mother loving **** out of me.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay so I found out how to do it but you're gonna need steering wheel controls. You need to press the "hang up phone" button on the wheel for a minimum of 3 seconds. Then the set up screen will come up and you can then use the radio scroll up and down to go where you want. To select you push the button in. To go back you hit either the cal or hang up button and you can even type that message using it all. AWESOME. I've been driving for three months with it saying the wrong info and I literally was going crazy.


----------



## JankoCruze (Mar 27, 2012)

and now what do I do to fix this problem if I don't have steering wheel controls? I literally just installed by aftermarket head unit last night and can not figure out how to fix the date and time… Hopefully there is a way to fix it.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

i dont think you can..


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah the only way that I have found after couple hours of surfing is through the steering wheel. So I guess you gotta take the plunge and get the controls? They aren't very expensive if you order through the GM direct online catalog. Plus you have the GMOS-044 so you're battle ready for it.


----------



## Knacxjonjon (Oct 24, 2012)

You mean to say that there's no way to activate the center display? I'm having the same problem as @JankoCruze. Even the sounds for turning lights & backup sensor sound mine didn't work.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

To your original post, Make sure you have the ground wire with the loop on the end secured to a proper ground on the radio. Without that, the screen will not turn on. You'll at least get the cooling functionality screens


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

As far as I know, without the factory SWC you can't actually modify the date/time etc. But atleast your displays will work (temperature, Heating/cooling mode changes, etc).


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys. Im having an issue with the ASWC. It wont program for the car/radio that i am using. Did you guys have to do anything special to get this working, or was it just plug and play for you?

thanks,
Ben


----------

